
Canadian whistleblower on why he exposed 'problematic' Facebook data misuse - SirLJ
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/cambridge-analytica-facebook-review-data-users-1.4581847
======
dddddaviddddd
Always suspected Facebook quizzes had ulterior motives.

